# Disipador para celda Peltier (TEC1-12706)



## ruben90 (Nov 21, 2014)

Hola, estoy realizando un proyecto con celdas Peltier, el módelo que elegi (la más barata ) fue la TEC1-12706. Para su alimentación utilizo una fuente lineal variable (0-20 Voltios, 0-10 Amperios) más un disipador de aluminio (150x80x35 mm), el cual sumerjo en agua fría. Aun no mido la temperatura pero puse gotas de agua y estás se congelan en 20seg utilizando solo 9 Watts (6V,1.5A). El problema es que no consigo un disipador decente y no creo encontrarlo, y si lo encuentro se saldria de mi presupuesto por los de gastos de envio.

Mi idea es modificar el disipador que tengo, pasando un tubo de cobre de 1/4 por el, para dejarlo, mas o menos, como los disipadores tipo torre. Si ustedes saben otra manera, les agradeceria que la compartieran, Gracias.

P.D. mi proyecto es para enfríar el agua de un deposito de unos 2-3 litros (no quiero comprar los que ya existen en el mercado porque se que tienen muchas perdidas y no estan bien aislados).

P.D.D. ya estudié sobre transferencia de calor (re pase) y se que para obtener más frió (o reducir las perdidas de energía) debo aislar la celda Peltier al igual que el deposito (pero eso será más adelante). ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 21, 2014)

Mira este tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/fogodisipador-modular-diy-93719/


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 21, 2014)

Y los disipadores con ventilador de procesador de PC ?


----------



## ruben90 (Nov 21, 2014)

amigo Fogonazo, se ve buena la idea, pero tendría que utilizar una gran cantidad de pasta termica para unir las partes, y Dosmetros, consegui uno de 80x80x30 mm de una PC pero para fines practicos necesitaria uno del doble de tamaño (por donde vivo estaria en chino).
Mi idea es parecida a la tuya Fogonazo, pero hacer como un tipo radiador (laminas muy delgadas de aluminio) las cuales iran unidas por un tubo de cobre (un buen conductor termico), así utilizaria menos pasta termica, como lo ven?


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Nov 21, 2014)

bueno deja meto mis garras
el peltier es nada eficiente por que para la cara caliente se necesita no demaciada pasta termica con una poca basta, eso si el disipador de calor debe estar muy limpio casi como espejo para disipar la mayor cantidad de calor.

el ventilador del disipador obviamente debe estar al maximo , entre mas a temperatura ambiente se mantenga la cara caliente mas baja es la cara fria.

una vez puse agua se congela al instante pero si pones un vaso de vidrio en la cara fria tarda como 1 hora en enfriarla almenos 2°C , una vez desconectando la energia llega a temperatura ambiente rapidamente por la transferencia de calor entre estas 2 caras.

Nada eficiente jaja yo termine por rendirme a estos curiosos peltiers


----------



## ruben90 (Nov 22, 2014)

saludos TRILO-BYTE, gracias por contarme tu experiencia con estos peculiares dispositivos. De ante mano, se que la eficiancia de un módulo peltier no se compara a la refrigeración por compresión, evaporación, etc., a lo mucho llega a un 0.3 o 0.5 (máximo). Por lo que tengo entendido el cristal o el vidrio es un mal conductor térmico, así que es obvio el tiempo que se tardo.

En mi proyecto utilizo un deposito de plastico (para las pruebas) el cual protejo con una espuma aislante, y para transferir el frío (más bien absorber el calor) uso una placa de aluminio. Pero el problema es mi disipador ya que no encuentro uno para mis necesidades y pienso diseñar uno pero no se como


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Nov 22, 2014)

mira si el vidrio es un mediano conductor el plastico es pesimo conductor de calor pues el frio es solo calor pero en menor cantidad "LEY DE LA TERMODINAMICA".

yo lo que haria es poner pasta termica del lado de la cara caliente y usar un disipador de calor de PC con su ventiladorsito.

y del lado de la cara fria usar un recipiente de aluminio que este lo mas plana posible donde se va a juntar la cara fria del peltier. SIN usar pasta termica pues en este caso no ayuda mucho al revez estorba.

te lo digo pues hise muchos experimentos con estas cosas solo por jugar mas que por hacer esto de manera seria y me di cuenta de eso.


----------



## aquileslor (Nov 22, 2014)

Yo uso mucho los Peltier y consigo el disipador necesario.  No se porqué no puedes conseguir, el algún catálogo encontrarás. No te va a servir nada hecho con láminas sueltas, porque deberías soldarlas en una base común. Esas de las PC para mi son un engendro y se basan en que debe haber menos consumo.
Cuando necesito enfriar mas, uso agua corriente enfriando el disipador. Es la solución clásica en los instrumentos científicos.


----------



## ruben90 (Nov 22, 2014)

Muchas gracias por sus comentarios, estuve leyendo e investigando en internet y con la información que obtuve, cree un diseño para el sistema de enfriamiento.  

- Una corriente de agua circulara por un serpentin, el cual estará unido al disipador. El serpentin lo conectare al grifo y será filtrada para que entre purificada al deposito. Como ven la idea, no se mucho de refigeración ni de fisica, pero para mi suena bien. Agradeceria su opinio.

imagen:
s2.subirimagenes.com/otros/previo/thump_9171508frontal2.jpg


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 22, 2014)

Hola a todos , lo enpleyo de "pasta termica" deve sener una unica y mui delgada camada de modo preencher los possibles espacios vazios entre las superficies de contacto , haora mucha pasta termica ( excesso) entre las superficies  prejudica aun mas ao inves de ayudar , eso porque la resistencia termica de la pasta es algo elevada prejudicando la transferencia de calor. 
!Fuerte abrazoz!
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Nov 22, 2014)

a pero ahora hay un problema hay que hacer un sistema de bombeo para refrigerar el disipador 
yo tambien lo pense y lo hise pero pues no es muy practico o tal vez si se hace bien.

luego en los deshuesaderos de computadoras hay una que otra que tiene el clasico disipador con sistema de refrigeracion de agua.


----------



## ruben90 (Nov 22, 2014)

Muchas gracias, por sus comentarios y sugerencias. Comenzaré a armar el prototipo, espero que cumpla mis expectativas, cuando termine comparto mis experiencias y el diseño , muchas gracias


----------



## fabybu (Nov 23, 2014)

Hola ruben90, 
Un tiempo realicé un proyecto con una celda Peltier, quedó funcionando de manera muy decente. Mejor que las que probamos comerciales (la peltier era de 60W (12V-5A y de 50x50mm).
El disipador es fundamental, cuanto mas grande mas va a enfriar el lado opuesto.
El desarrollo que había realizado con mis compañeros fue partir de una caja de aluminio. Del lado interior la caja era porosa (como con pelotitas, esto fue intencional dado que conseguimos mejores resultados).
A la cajita de aluminio (del lado de afuera) la recubrimos con espuma de poliuretano en abundancia y con una hoja de una sierra común cortamos hasta dejarla masomenos como la queríamos, lo siguiente fue recubrirla con lana de vidrio y por último fue masilla-lija , masilla-lija y mas masilla-lija.
Te dejo unas fotos por si te sirve pero no tengo mas detalles porque el trabajo fue de hace 4 o 5 años y no tengo mas que un par de fotos.

Saludos.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Nov 23, 2014)

pues no es que sea mas grande mejor es entre mas a termperatura ambiente mejor
y que seria mejor si la cara caluennte fuera mas fria que temperatura ambiente

pero es dificil de lograr al menos que dispongamos de otra peltier que no ayuda en nada o una cubeta de hielos.

bueno eso que yo tenia un laboratorio para probar hasta la mas descabellada idea


----------



## aquileslor (Nov 24, 2014)

Sigue con el agua. Es lo mejor. Y si tienes corriente, mejor y mas fácil. Pero ponle un sistema de alarma o corte por si se corta el agua, si no se te quema el peltier. Yo construyo una " cajita cuadrada de cobre para pasar el agua, no serpentin.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 24, 2014)

Hola a todos , debemos recordar que lo segredo de sucesso de un bueno funcionamento de la celda peltier es sacar eficientemente y ligero todo calor generado en su "face" (cara) caliente , asi la celda peltier logra "sacar" mas calor aun de que queremos afin resfriar.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## sergiot (Nov 25, 2014)

He jugado con las celdas y además las utiliza una maquina que convierte los vapores de un solvente en solvente nuevamente, utiliza un simple disipador y un ventilador, nada especial, pero claro, debe cuestión de necesidad.

Lo que he visto en varias ocasiones es utilizar las celdas en forma de cascada, de mayor a menor, no recuerdo si mejora la disipación, pero lo que si se logra es llegar a muy bajas temperaturas, sería usar una celda para enfriar el lado caliente de la otra y así varias veces y se terminaba en una celda bastante chica, con -20ºC.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Nov 25, 2014)

fijate que yo intente hacer eso de apilar peltiers y NO

el rendimiento baja bastante y eso usando fuentes con buena galleta y buenos disipadores o lo andaba haciendo mal


----------



## ruben90 (Nov 26, 2014)

muchas gracias por sus comentarios y experiencias compartidas con estos singulares dispositivos. Encontre un disipador del tamaño y numero de aletas necesarias, el unico detalle que observe es que las aletas bienen *remachadas*, ojala no afecte en su desempeño.
Por ahora me estoy dedicando a construir el contenedor para el liquido, pienso elaborarlo con una botella de un galón recubierto de *espuma de poliuretano*, pero solo encuentro poliuretano en aerosol, investigue y encontre que existe para colasión, o sea, 2 sustancias que al mezclarlas se expande.
*¿Alguien sabe en donde puede conseguirse?* investigue en internet, pero solo vi una que es igual (dos sustancias) pero es para madera, o no se si igual me sirva?, Saludos


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Nov 26, 2014)

si en spray no es tan caro y es dificil de controlar por que sale como chorro y se hace duro casi al instante.

en donde venden plolimeros ahi venden los que son 2 liquidos los juntas y uff una bola de espuma sale
los usan mucho en artesanias yo nunca he visto nada de eso en internet y la verdad no me gusta comprar cosas por internet.

a sabes tambien en donde hacen poliester , donde en unas tablas pegan un poster y les hehchas poliester ahi tambien he visto que venden esas espumas


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 27, 2014)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> fijate que yo intente hacer eso de apilar peltiers y NO
> 
> el rendimiento baja bastante y eso usando fuentes con buena galleta y buenos disipadores o lo andaba haciendo mal




Hola a todos apilar celdas NO anda ,!! pero agregar varias en paralelo (eso mecanicamente hablando)SI !!
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ruben90 (Nov 27, 2014)

pues sobre utilizar los peltier en cascada (termicamente en serie y electricamente en paralelo) nunca lo eh probado, pero para mis necesidades no es relevante (por cuestiones de espacio), por el momento ando realizando los calculos para el grosor del contenedor (espuma de poliuretano) para no ocupar más o menos de la necesaria, a finales de este mes comenzare a hacer la pruebas (ya tengo casi todo listo) y a cruzar los dedos, ya ven que lo teorico no es igual que lo practico, saludos!


----------



## ruben90 (Dic 6, 2014)

Hola, otra vez, necesito un poco de ayuda, tengo una fuente de voltaje (esas para laboratorio), puedo ajustar la corriente y despues variar el voltaje, pero al momento de conectar el modulo peltier, el voltaje se reduce, el problema es cuando subo el voltaje para llegar al deseado, la corriente tambien se regula, y se supone que debe de mantenerse constante, la verdad no tengo ni idea (siempre eh trabajado con fuentes de voltaje variable y corriente constante), tendra que ver con la resistencias del modulo, ya que su resistencia depende de la temperatura (en Tamb=26 tiene 24 ohms).


----------



## fabybu (Dic 6, 2014)

Hola ruben090,
Para alimentar la celda vas a tener que poner el limitador de corriente al máximo.
Si limitás la corriente, vas a tener una fuente de tensión solo hasta que se llegue a la corriente que seleccionaste.

Saludos.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Dic 8, 2014)

es que o pones corriente o pones voltaje
asi funcionan las celdas peltier

las celdas peltier tienen *una resistencia interna* 

ahora la ficha tecnica te da la corriente MAXIMA que puede tolerar y el voltaje MAXIMO que puede tolerar

no es recomendable dar esos valores maximos pues puede acortarse la vida util

te dan 2 valores MAXIMOS pero puedes usar 1 de los 2

por ley de ohm puedes hacer circular la corriente necesaria 

V=IR

si la ficha tecnica te da una resistencia interna y una corriente maxima puedes usar para encontrar el voltaje deseado

ejemplo vamos a alimentar una celda a su corriente maxima
resistencia interna 4 ohms
corriente maxima 2A
voltaje maximo 12v

V=4*2

V=8v


----------



## Scooter (Dic 8, 2014)

ruben90 dijo:


> Hola, otra vez, necesito un poco de ayuda, tengo una fuente de voltaje (esas para laboratorio), puedo ajustar la corriente y despues variar el voltaje, pero al momento de conectar el modulo peltier, el voltaje se reduce, el problema es cuando subo el voltaje para llegar al deseado, la corriente tambien se regula, y se supone que debe de mantenerse constante, la verdad no tengo ni idea (siempre eh trabajado con fuentes de voltaje variable y corriente constante), tendra que ver con la resistencias del modulo, ya que su resistencia depende de la temperatura (en Tamb=26 tiene 24 ohms).


Es normal. Si regulas una la otra la marca la ley de Ohm. Es imposible y además no puede ser que controles U e I a la vez independientemente de la carga que tengas.
Depende del uso, se suele regular la tensión marcando una corriente máxima de salida. Al llegar a esa corriente se deja de tener control sobre la tensión como es lógico.


----------



## ruben90 (Dic 20, 2014)

Estaba haciendo unos calculos pero tengo unas dudas:

La potencia necesaria para bajar la temperatura de un litro de agua de 300K a 289K en una hora.
Q= m*c*dT
Q=1kg * 4.179kJ/kg.K * 11
Q=45.97kJ

si la potencia es igual a J/s, entonces:

P = Q / t;  t = 3600s

P=45.96kJ / 3600s = 12.77Watts

Estos valores son teoricos, claro, ya que se necesitarian condiciones ideales, como una transferencia de calor del ambiente igual a 0.

Ahora radica el punto del consumo diario. A esos 12.77 Watts tendria que multiplicarlos por 3600s y luego por 24 Horas? Entonces el uso de un modulo peltier para refrigerar agua no es una buena opcion?


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Dic 22, 2014)

mas o menos , por eso la celda peltier no es una buena opcion de eficiencia.

es decir que consume menos a un compresor , pero un refrigerador a compresor funciona en instantes de tiempo y la temperatura se mantiene, en cambio una celda peltier consume menos pero debe funcionar todo el tiempo, si deja de funcionar la transferencia de calor de la celda se invierte y llega rapidamente a temperatura ambiente.

si es decepcionante pero son dispositivos bastante curiosos


----------

